

Comcast to acquire NBC - shaddi
http://money.cnn.com/2009/12/03/news/companies/comcast_nbc/index.htm

======
blahedo
The vertical integration continues. It's always seemed dicey to me that a
cable provider owns so many content stations, and this just exacerbates it.

